
California Craft Brewers Asked to Cut Water Use - SQL2219
http://news.yahoo.com/california-craft-beer-brewers-balance-drafts-drought-144310975--finance.html
======
tired_man
Rather than asking brewers to cut back on a value-added product, California
should ban all companies from bottling the state's shrinking fresh water
supply.

